# MIỄN PHÍ SÀNG LỌC BỆNH GEN LẶN PHỔ BIẾN NHẤT ĐÔNG NAM Á THALASSEMIA



## Thanhloan94 (9/9/21)

Khi đăng ký gói sàng lọc dị tật thai nhi toàn diện NIPT-Gencare 23 Plus:
• Phát hiện các bất thường số lượng của 23 cặp NST
• Phát hiện thêm 86 hội chứng liên quan đến vi mất đoạn/lặp đoạn NST
• Phát hiện lệch bội 3 nhiễm sắc thể phổ biến: 13, 18, 21 liên quan đến 3 hội chứng bệnh di truyền PATAU (13), EDWARDS (18), DOWN (21).
• Phát hiện lệch bội NST giới tính liên quan đến 4 hội chứng Turner (XO), Trisomy X (XXX), Klinefelte (XXY), Jacobs (XYY).
• Phát hiện lệch bội tất cả các NST còn lại.
• Sàng lọc 6 hội chứng vi mất đoạn phổ biến.
• Phát hiện mở rộng 80 hội chứng vi mất, lặp đoạn.








 Tích hợp gói sàng lọc bệnh di truyền gen lặn Thalassemia hoàn toàn #miễn_phí:
• Xét nghiệm tan máu Thalassemia sàng lọc tới 27 đột biến phổ biến
• Mở rộng thêm hơn 200 đột biến khác
#Inbox #Comment để đăng ký ngay hôm nay nhé!
--------------
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền





 Địa chỉ: 112 Trung Kính, Hà Nội





 Website: genlab.vn/





 Insta: instagram.com/genlab.112trungkinh/






 Youtube: youtube.com/channel/UCXzimwyN3v0Xo1x0xyEW8jw






 Hotline: 0968 589 489  - 1800 9696 73 (miễn phí )


----------

